# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  liquidazione srl o necessario fallimento?

## Mammamia

Buonasera a tutti,
avrei bisogno di una vostra consulenza e quindi vi espongo brevemente la situazione.
Sono socio, ma non amministratore, di una srl che con la crisi si sta avviando alla sospensione delle attività.
Nelle ultime settimane si è sempre parlato di fallimento, ma negli ultimi giorni il nostro commercialista e il nostro avvocato stanno ipotizzando anche l'alternativa della liquidazione.
La cosa che mi rende perplesso è che secondo me nello stato in cui siamo la liquidazione non sembra una strada percorribile. A quanto mi risulta con la liquidazione bisognerebbe liquidare crediti e beni della società e chiudere le posizioni debitorie, anche attraverso dei concordati con i fornitori.
Ma la situazione della società è questa:
- € 20.000 debiti personale
- € 250.000 debiti con i fornitori
- € 200.000 debiti con lo Stato 
- € 220.000 debiti con 4 banche
- € 40.000 crediti da incassare
- € 10.000 eventuali beni da liquidare 
Con una tale differenza tra debiti e crediti come è possibile ipotizzare una liquidazione?
Se pure fosse, ci potrebbero essere problemi per l'amministratore e per i soci in futuro? Potrebbero esserci problemi seri anche per il liquidatore? 
Mi dicevano che con la liquidazione si eviterebbero i problemi di un fallimento, ma se fosse così semplice credo che i fallimenti non sarebbero mai effettuati! 
Spero che la vostra esperienza possa chiarirmi un pò le idee.
Grazie a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quoto il tuo ragionamento.
Se metti in liqudiazione una società, devi pagare i debiti, sennò non puoi  chiuderla.
E se i soci non hanno i soldi per ripianare i debiti, il rischio del fallimento è sempre alle porte. 
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> Buonasera a tutti,
> avrei bisogno di una vostra consulenza e quindi vi espongo brevemente la situazione.
> Sono socio, ma non amministratore, di una srl che con la crisi si sta avviando alla sospensione delle attività.
> Nelle ultime settimane si è sempre parlato di fallimento, ma negli ultimi giorni il nostro commercialista e il nostro avvocato stanno ipotizzando anche l'alternativa della liquidazione.
> La cosa che mi rende perplesso è che secondo me nello stato in cui siamo la liquidazione non sembra una strada percorribile. A quanto mi risulta con la liquidazione bisognerebbe liquidare crediti e beni della società e chiudere le posizioni debitorie, anche attraverso dei concordati con i fornitori.
> Ma la situazione della società è questa:
> -  20.000 debiti personale
> -  250.000 debiti con i fornitori
> -  200.000 debiti con lo Stato 
> ...

  Io soci sono in grado (ed hanno voglia!) di elargire 600.000 alla società? Se la risposta è no, credo sia inutile pensare ad una liquidazione.

----------


## Mammamia

Ovviamente non possediamo questa cifra! Ma anche se fosse, chi butterebbe così una cifra simile di questi tempi?
In effetti mi confermate quello che pensavo, ma non capisco come mai i nostri consulenti stiano vagliando questa alternativa!
Mi rendo conto che evitare un fallimento sarebbe l'ideale, ma con una tale esposizione, seppure riuscissimo a chiudere velocemente la liquidazione, il liquidatore sarebbe comunque esposto nel futuro al rischio di problemi con fornitori e Stato non liquidati!
Almeno credo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ovviamente non possediamo questa cifra! Ma anche se fosse, chi butterebbe così una cifra simile di questi tempi?

  Perdonami, ma "onorare gli impegni" non è "buttare via i soldi" .... 
Se la società ha quei debiti significa che ha beneficiato di qualcosa in contropartita, no?
E non pagare qualcosa che si è acquistato mi pare si chiami rubare....   

> In effetti mi confermate quello che pensavo, ma non capisco come mai i nostri consulenti stiano vagliando questa alternativa!

  Puoi sempre chiederglielo, e magari farci sapere. 
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> Puoi sempre chiederglielo, e magari farci sapere. 
> ciao

  Io penso che consulenti e amministratori sappiano cose che i soci non sanno, anche perchè trovo molto strano che 4 banche finanzino una società in crisi e senza beni di proprietà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mammamia

Le banche ci hanno aperto diversi affidamenti e finora non ci sono mai stati problemi.
La maggior parte dei nostri debiti sono dovuti al fallimento di 4 grossi clienti che ci hanno lasciato un buco enorme negli ultimi 8 mesi!
In ogni caso vi farò sapere come procederemo e quello che ci diranno i nostri consulenti.
Grazie mille per le info.

----------


## L'italiano

Solo astrattamente si sarebbe potuto porre la società in liquidazione volontaria e tentare una transazione con i creditori. 
Ma: come si può pensare ad una transazione ove l'erario, da solo, vanti 200.000 di credito e l'attivo sia 50.000?
Una transazione con l'erario è quasi impossibile. 
Comunque: secondo gli accadimenti narrati, le cause di fallimento sono da ricercarsi nel fallimento di diversi clienti, nell'arco di soli otto mesi. 
A questo punto valuterei di proporre senza ritardi il fallimento in proprio, giacchè la colpa di esso pare determinata dai clienti, non da comportamenti poco limpidi degli amministratori.   

> Art. 217 Bancarotta semplice 
> È punito con la reclusione da sei mesi a due anni, se è dichiarato fallito, l'imprenditore, che, fuori dai casi preveduti nell'articolo precedente: 
> 1) -2) omissis
> 3) ha compiuto operazioni di grave imprudenza per ritardare il fallimento;
> 4) ha aggravato il proprio dissesto, astenendosi dal richiedere la dichiarazione del proprio fallimento
> o con altra grave colpa;
> 5) omissis

----------


## Mammamia

Ai problemi già delineati si è poi aggiunto un drastico calo degli ordini in portafoglio.
Basta dire che rispetto al primo timestre del 2009 c'è stato un calo del 70% e le previsioni del 2010 sono pessime.
Non appena avrò parlato con i consulenti vi farò sapere quali sono le loro idee e vi chiederò un ulteriore parere.
Grazie mille a tutti

----------

